

TempleOS: RedSea Direct Disk Cluster Fun - TazeTSchnitzel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPyu9kx66Ac

======
mmastrac
This one was entertaining and stayed on a good path.

The stuff he's doing reminds me of the golden days of Norton Disk Editor. I
accidentally removed the directory attributes from a bunch of critical folders
back in my 286 days. That was probably my first serious dataloss scare.

